# Sweetie is vomitting



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey all. Sweetie just flew to me and vomited frothy undigested seed and a tiny amount of blood on my arm. Needless to say, I booked an avian vet appointment asap, but the soonest they had was Friday morning. Thankfully he's acting completely normal with normal poops and appetite, but I'm going to keep a close eye on him nevertheless. Anyone have any tips on how I can support him during the waiting period? I suspect a crop infection but obviously I'm waiting on what the doctor says. 

My handsome boy just yesterday


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yikes, that's scary. Maybe something irritated his crop and he threw it up and it is not an infection. One of my birds cannot eat Nutriberries, he will vomit every time. A couple of months ago all of a sudden one of my birds started vomiting, it consisted of seeds and a foamy liquid, it was awful it was just pouring out of him and he had just been to the vet a 2 days before and all was fine. This happened about 4pm, he was not puffed up or inactive at all so I put him in his cage for the rest of the night so he would stay quiet, the vomiting stopped and the next day he was fine. Of course I called the vet and told them what was happening, but because it was a one time incident and he was acting fine, I did not need to bring him in. He had been treated for a crop infection about a month previous to this incident and I still had meds at home so had the vomiting continued or if he was acting ill I would have started the meds again but it was a freak one time thing. Hopefully Sweetie remains well but best to have the vet take a look.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Mini update: There was a cancellation for tomorrow so Sweetie's appointment has been moved up for noon tomorrow. Sweetie is still acting completely normally with normal poops also.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good the sooner the vets see him the better.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Update after vet: 
Sweetie does indeed have a crop infection. There's a ridiculous amount of fluid in his crop too. Poor baby has always been bigger, but he weighed in at 60 GRAMS when last January at his physical he was only 42 grams. We aren't sure how much of that is fluid and how much is fat, so once he's done his two week round of antibiotics, he's to start a diet with probiotics as well.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear that the vet was able to diagnose the problem quickly and set him o his way to recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So sorry that darling Sweetie is ill. Sending lots of hugs and healing energy for your little man.
I'm glad you now have a diagnosis and treatment plan, Moira.
Please keep us up to date on Sweetie's progress as he recovers.*


----------

